# Woof woof I am a dog



## 102623 (Jan 25, 2007)

and it just so happens I can read, write and tell the time. 

I like to read the pet stories and I like motorhoming. 

I am very busy today sunbathing and resting. 

Talk soon. 

Woof woof. 

Jenny


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol:

Russel you have to much spare time


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

And how on earth does a pooch get access to plastic so it can subscribe??? 8O .

The banks really don't know who their customers are do they?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Jenny669 said:


> and it just so happens I can read, write and tell the time.
> 
> I like to read the pet stories and I like motorhoming.
> 
> ...


Oh Russell my little angel - the penny has just dropped! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well done Jenny.


Excellent post. 
While you're on, perhaps you can help me out with a problem I have with my RV.....all to do with the , 

perhaps not, you'll only embarass me if you know the answer. :wink:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally - we get to talk with the brains of the operation :lol:


----------

